# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Khách sạn đà nẵng - dịp bắn pháo hoa đà nẵng 2012

## vanchinhdn

Chào cả nhà,
Chinh cập nhật giá khách sạn tại ĐÀ NẴNG - Nhân dịp lễ Bắn Pháo Hoa Quốc Tế 30/04/2012



Palm Garden 	5*	Hội An	29/4	1/5	10	10	Sup Gar	2,950,000	800,000	Buffet
Green Plaza	4*	255 Bạch  Đằng, ĐN 	29/4	1/5	1	1	Standard	 2,350,000 	 600,000 	"+1 bữa ăn bắt buôc 
420,000 đ/ khách"
Sandy beach	4*	Ngũ Hành Sơn, ĐN	29/4	1/5	5	2	Bun ocean/twin	 2,900,000 	 600,000 	Buffet
						1	Bun ocean/dbl	 2,900,000 	 600,000 	
						2	Dbl Sup ocean view	 2,500,000 	 600,000 	
Mercure	4*	Khu Biệt thự đảo xanh, ĐN	29/4	1/5	20	20	Sup ocean 	 2,150,000 	 Ko  	Buffet
Indochine	3*	Bana Hills	1/5	2/5	10	5	twin	 1,750,000 	 500,000 	Buffet
						5	dbl	 1,750,000 		
Morin	4*	Bana Hills	1/5	2/5	6	4	twin	 2,500,000 	 500,000 	Buffet
						2	dbl	 2,500,000 		
Phương Nam 	3*	205 Trần Phú, ĐN 	29/1	1/5	2	2	Deluxe	 1,700,000 	 350,000 	Buffet
			28/4	1/5	5	5	Standard	 1,600,000 	 Ko  	
Vian 	3*	Phạm Văn Đồng, ĐN 	29/4	1/5	10	5	twin	 2,050,000 	 400,000 	Buffet
						5	dbl	 2,050,000 		
Phương Đông 	3*	97 Phan Chu Trinh, ĐN 								
Pacific	3*	92 Phan Chu Trinh, ĐN								

FaiFo	3*	200 Hải Phòng, ĐN	29/4	1/5	20		Twin/dbl	 1,300,000 	 300,000 	Buffet
Little Home 2	3*		29/4	1/5	10	10	Twin/dbl	 1,300,000 	 300,000 	Buffet
Magnolia 	2*	06 lê Lợi, ĐN 	29/4	1/5	10		Superior	 1,200,000 	 200,000 	Buffet
Atlantic		"Hồ Nghinh, ĐN 
(ven biển Mỹ Khê)"	29/4	1/5	8	2	Twin	 1,200,000 	 250,000 	Không  ăn sáng 
						6	Dbl	 1,200,000 		
Eiffel	2*	119 Lê Độ, ĐN	29/4	1/5	16	9	Dbl	 800,000 	 200,000 	"Không bao gồm 
ăn sáng"
						5	VIP (4k)	 1,200,000 		
						2	8k	 1,600,000 		
Ánh Nguyệt		"Hồ Nghinh, ĐN
 (ven biển Mỹ Khê)"	29/4	1/5	4	2	dbl	 1,100,000 	 250,000 	"Không bao gồm 
ăn sáng"
						2	twin (4k)	 1,500,000 		
Caraven		210 Lý Tự Trọng, ĐN 	28/4	1/5	8	8	dbl	 1,000,000 	250,000	Không  ăn sáng 
			29/4		7	7	dbl	 1,000,000 		
 Olina 	1*	"F24 Phạm Thiều, ĐN
Gần biển Phạm Văn Đồng  "	29/4	1/5	8	6	Dbl	 800,000 	150,000	Không  ăn sáng 
						2	twin	 900,000 		
Thanh Thanh	2*	52-54 Phan Chu Trinh, ĐN	29/4	1/5	16	1	twin	800,000	 150,000 	Không ăn sáng
						5	dbl	700,000		
						10	Phòng 3k	 1,100,000 		
Mỹ Hoa 		49 Trương Chí Cương, ĐN	29/4	1/5	14	12	twin	 900,000 	 200,000 	"Không bao gồm 
ăn sáng"
						2	dbl	 800,000 		
Tân Vinh		15 Phạm Phú Thứ, ĐN	29/4	1/5	10	5	dbl	 900,000 	 Ko  	"Không bao gồm 
ăn sáng"
						5	twin	 1,200,000 	 200,000 	
Hải Đông 		185 Phan Đăn Lưu, ĐN 	29/4	1/5	9			 900,000 	 200,000 	Không ăn sáng 
Tu Lip 		58 Trần Phú, ĐN 	29/4	1/5	5	3	dbl	 1,000,000 	 250,000 	Không ăn sáng 
						2	twin	 1,100,000 		Không ăn sáng 
Long Anh 		11 Lê Đình Lý, ĐN 	29/4	1/5	3	3	dbl	 1,000,000 	 200,000 	Không ăn sáng 
Jimmy		"168 Hồ Nghinh, ĐN
Có thể thay đổi ngày C.I"	28/4	1/5	5	4	dbl	 1,200,000 	 250,000 	Ăn sáng
						1	twin	 1,300,000 		
Kay	3*	B18. 19 Trần Hưng Đạo	28/04	30/04	5	2	sup	 1,600,000 		Ăn sáng
						3	Deluxe	 1,800,000 		
Blue Snow	3*	Lô G. tổ 14 Phạm Văn Đồng	28/04	30/04	10		sup	 1,700,000 	 400,000 	Ăn sáng
							Deluxe	 1,700,000 		
Blue Ocean	3*	"51 Hoàng Kế Viêm - 
Q. Ngũ Hành Sơn "	28/04	30/04	10	5	twin	 1,950,000 		Ăn sáng
						5	double	 1,650,000 		
Silver Sea	3*	Biển Mỹ Khê, Sơn Trà	28/04	30/04				2,000,000		Ăn sáng





Trần Văn Chinh / Mr.
Phone: 0906 408 418
Yahoo & SKype: vanchinhdn
Email: vanchinh719@gmail.com
Tourist | Team Building | Vé Máy Bay | Tranining Skills | Ô tô | M.I.C.E

----------

